# 1974 Vanguard trailer** new PICS pretty much DONE***



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I am pretty much done my trailer. 

It went from Rusty Roller Trailer to Sharp looking Military Green Bunk Trailer.

Here are the Pictures, Comments Welcomed.


Link to the Earlier work I did.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=24269

Here's the Finished product minus the wiring of the lights.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good, liking the OD. Nice wrap on the bunks too. It's tough to find good help.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well thanks for the kind words.. not sure what u meant by OD? but I appreciate your Input.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 26, 2012)

OD = Olive Drab , Military green. So What are you going to put on it?


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhh yes the OD...lol 

Thanks! I am still waiting for my Tracker Toper 1542 to arrive but i figured this paint would be close enough to it...

Thanks again Sixgun.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got addicted to this site a few months back. Fell in love with Jon Boats. Then a local boat dealership advertised Tracker Toppers for a really good price.


So I bought one. I already had a 19+73 18HP Evinrude which needed a boat.

No one where I live is running Jon's. I hope its not to choppy on the lakes here for a jon boat. But i figure it cant always be windy..lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 26, 2012)

That has got to be a good feeling have a brand new boat enroute. Those Fastwin's are great motors, should be plenty of motor to push it along. I've owed Fiberglass and wood boats and I always end up coming back to a tin. When you go to modify your boat just remember to avoid pressure treated lumber and only use stainless hardware. I bet those dogs are going to enjoy your new toy. 

Looking forward to pics when it arrives!


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes I am very excited to get the boat and start the mods. As for pressure treated im aware of the Copper Sulfate in it that reacts with aluminum.. Thats why i went with Spruce on the bunks.

Heres the Link to my Engine if you wanna see the 
fastwin in all its gory...lol

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=24734


----------

